# Ling?



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

Caught this Sunday at Johnson Beach on a sand flea while fishing for pompano. After comparing this with photos online, I'm thinking this might be a ling? What do you think? It sure hit hard - like a redfish.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Confirmed Ling


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

yes. Cobia!


----------



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation. Here's the Dinga Ling! :blink:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...itty bitty baby cobe!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

So will you win first of the year honors??


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Lil ling. Probably not good to keep him out of the water. Nice pic though


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

MaxxT said:


> So will you win first of the year honors??


Probably about 6 months too late on that one.


----------



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

He went right back in the water after the picture was taken. Had plenty of life - took off without any problems - he wasn't a 'floater'.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah Is it a cobia Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhah


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

No you guys got this fish ID all wrong. That is a White Sand Fish. Notice all the white sand on its body?
Whyme


----------

